# حناء فرد الشعر والسعر يابلاش 80 ريال بالصور



## أم رهف .. (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تحلمين بأن تكوني محط انضار الجميع وسؤالك عن سر نعومة ولمعان شعرك ؟؟؟

تحلمين بأن توفري اموالك وعدم صرفها فالصالونات ؟؟؟

*تحلمين بأن تتركي السشوار والكوافير ؟؟؟*

*تحلمين بشعر لامع كالحرير ؟؟؟*


*بعد سنوات من النجاح أقدم لكي أختي الغاليه من جديد خلطة الحنه بالأعشاب الطبيعيه الأصليه الحنة *

*الوحيده التي لاقت النجاح الكبير وبدون منافس في معظم المنتديات ولله الحمد فحبيت *

*أعرضهه لج من جديد عشان تستفيدين منهه و تستعملينهه في المنزل و إنتي*

*مطمئنه فهي التركيبه الوحيده اللي تنعم شعرج و تخلص من الخشونه *

*و التموجات وما لهه أي أعراض جانبيه آمنة الإستعمال*

*للحامل و المرضعه ولكل الأعمار للكبار*

*و الصغار لأنهه تتكون من *

*أعشاب طبيعيه 100% *

*و أصليه 100%*

*

 *

*عزيزتي هذه التركيبه فريده من نوعها ولها تأثير خارق بإذن الله على *

*نعومة الشعر في وقت قياسي لا يتجاوز ال20 ساعه فقط من*

*وضعها على شعرك ومن مزايا هذي التركيبه*

*✿ نعمومه تدوم لسنوات طويله تتعدى 4 سنوات*

*✿ طبيعه 100% و خاليه من المواد الكيماويه و التمليس *

*✿أصليه100% و تحمل علامة الجوده*

*✿ تضيف نعومه طبيعيه للشعر و تخلصج من الخشونه و التموجات في آن واحد*

*✿ بتكسب شعرج اللون الأسود مع تغطيه كامله للشعر الأبيض*

*✿ بتطول شعرج *

*✿ تمنح الشعر لمعان و رونق مميز*

*✿ بتوفر لج الوقت و الجهد *

*✿ بتخلصج من السشوار و الفير بشكل نهائي*

*كل هذا ممكن يتحقق بإذن الله مع خلطة الاعشاب الطبيعيه لتنعيم وفرد الشعر*

*والحمد لله نالت اعجاب الجميع ويتواصل النجاح وتتزايد الطلبات *

*لما توفره من نوعمه انسيابيه وفرد للشعر *

*واضافة اللمعه الرائعه*

*إن خلطة الحنة بالأعشاب الطبيعية 100% تحمل مجموعة من المزايا *

*على المستهلك أن ينتبه لها لكي لا يقع في فخ المقلدين لذلك *

*عليكِ التأكد من وجود ختم العلامة الأصلية *

*

 *

*✿ طريقة الإستخدام ✿*

*في ورقة بتكون مرفقه مع الحنه مذكور فيهه طريقة الإستخدام بشكل مختصر*

*و انا بشرح لج الطريق بالتفصيل رجاءا الإنتباه لتفادي سوء الإستخدام *

*والحنه الموجوده بالصورحنه خضره للعرض فقط*

*

 *

*✿ تخلطين الحنه مع كاس و نص ماي ماء *

*و تحاولين الخلطه تكون نوعا ما غليظه *

*

 *

*و طبعا الحنه بتضيف لشعرج اللون الأسود و بصير شعرج مثل هاللون*

*

 *

*لو حبيتي تخففين اللون الأسود ضيفي ماء مغلي مع الكركديه بدل الماءالعادي طبعا بعد ما *

*تصفينه أو أضيفي ماء مغلي مع قهوة النسكافيه طبعا بعد تصفيته من القهوه*


*✿ تغسلين شعرج بالشامبو وتجففينه وتسشورينه زين ما زين بحيث يستوي سيده *

*وطايح و خالي من التموجات تحطين الحنه وتتأكدين من تغطيته لكل شعرج و *

*تحطينه من فوق لتحت من بداية الشعرإلى نهايته و ممكن بدل إستخدام *

*الفرشاه تستخدمين اليدين و بعدين تلفين شعرج لفوق تغطينه*

*بالنايلون الشفاف اللي يستخدم لتغطية الأكل وتنتظرين *

*من 16 إلى 20 ساعه و لا تستخدمين أي نوع من*

*أنواع الكابات المستخدمه في الصالونات لأنهه*

*تسمح بدخول الهواء مما يؤدي لجفاف الحنه*

*في الشعر قبل إعطاء مفعولهه يعني*

*رجاءا لا تستغنين عن النايلون *

*

 *

*✿ تغسلين شعرج بالماء فقط و ممكن تضيفين البلسم وتحاولين تتخلصين من حبيبات *

*الحنه بس بدون تمشيط تلفين شعرج بالفوطه وتنتظرين لين يجف شعرج*

*تدلكين شعرج بالزيت وتتأكدين من تغطيته لكل شعرج وتتركينه لمدة*

*5ساعات مع التمشيط المتكرر للشعر و بعدين تغسلين شعرج *

*بالشامبو وحمام الزيت يفضل يكون ماركة ويلا والنهايه*

*

 *

*✿✿✿ شعر ناعم و خالي من التموجات ✿✿✿*

*اللي ما تحصل على النتيجه المطلوبه من اول إستعمال تستخدم الحنه *

*على شعرهه مره ثانيه بعد سبوع و راح تحصل على نتيجه ممتازه *

*بإذن الله و عشان تحافضين على هالنتيجه الممتازه *

*إستعملي زيت الزيتون مرتين إسبوعيا*


*هذي آجدد تجربه سويتهه للحنه هالحرمه قبل ما تحط الحنه كان شعرهه خشن*

*و مموج و وايد كاش شوفوهه بعد استخدام الحنه*

*

*​


----------



## أم رهف .. (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حناء فرد الشعر والسعر يابلاش 80 ريال بالصور*

رجوتك ربي ان ترحمنا في الدارين


----------



## أم رهف .. (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حناء فرد الشعر والسعر يابلاش 80 ريال بالصور*

رجوتك ربي ان ترحمنا في الدارين


----------



## ترانيم قلم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حناء فرد الشعر والسعر يابلاش 80 ريال بالصور*

*بالتوفيق أختــي
*


----------

